# [APP COLLECTION] bretth18's terrible analog clocks (MARKET)



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

*BRETT18'S TERRIBLE CLOCK COLLECTION!*

so terrible, i even used the worlds worst font to title it!

*1. Sadie O'Clock*

Android Market Link : https://market.andro...d=com.brett.dog

*2. Zoey O'Clock *

Android Market Link : https://market.andro....brett.dog.zoey

*3. Blu O'Clock*

Android Market Link : https://market.android.com/details?id=com.brett.dog.blu

more coming soon! (lolz)

*Have a terrible idea? Send me your images and i will try my best to make a really bad clock*


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the Sadie clock... LMAO is that your dog?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I love the Sadie clock... LMAO is that your dog?


lol both of them are my dogs lololol


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

And if anyone has some clock images, send them to me and I will publish a clock


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this kind of collection!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

zeeman said:


> Thanks for sharing this kind of collection!


Lol your welcome


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

New clock added to collection


----------

